# reading and following mma books



## hma123 (Jul 3, 2009)

This probly sounds like a dum question,but ive recently purchased a mma book, shows moves,etc.  Theres just SO much to look at that i dont know and in general. I have no clue really where to start in the book or any of my others for that matter. These books have alot to offer, where should i start (no im not a beginner,so i dont think the very start) but theres alot of stuff in the book i know but ALOT that i dont know.  

What is it, just pick a move i like and drill it,learn as much as i can at once, take each move very slow until i master it,i dont know. 

BTW its a standup book but i have a ground book that i dont know where to start or use it either.
THANKS!!


----------



## jarrod (Jul 3, 2009)

flip through & see what grabs you.  it probably grabbed you for a reason.

best of luck, supplemental book training is FUN.

jf


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 9, 2009)

Pick a spot or aspect that you're having trouble with.  Take a look and find some things that might be applicable and start there.

So, have trouble crashing the gap to engage?  Find the section on shooting and start working.  Trouble finishing from a position?  Look up some subs from there.  Is  transitioning difficult?  Lots of those books include drilling on such things.  Take a look at those.

Generally, you'll get better reference material that pertinent to you if approach it this way.

Good luck.  Which book did you end up with?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2009)

hma123 said:


> This probly sounds like a dum question,but ive recently purchased a mma book, shows moves,etc.  Theres just SO much to look at that i dont know and in general. I have no clue really where to start in the book or any of my others for that matter. These books have alot to offer, where should i start (no im not a beginner,so i dont think the very start) but theres alot of stuff in the book i know but ALOT that i dont know.
> 
> What is it, just pick a move i like and drill it,learn as much as i can at once, take each move very slow until i master it,i dont know.
> 
> ...



Martial arts books are generally written for, and used as references, not instructional guides to follow from beginning to end in order to learn a skill set.

Learning martial arts from a book would be like trying to learn English from a dictionary.  Might be possible, but it's going to be really hard and really slow going.  A dictionary shows you words and definitions, with little hints as too their use, but it doesn't really teach you the language.  Gaining grammar, sentence structure, speaking patterns, which words too use at which times when several have similar meanings, etc.  All that is missing.

Same thing when trying to learn from a book.  You might learn techniques, but you will have a very hard time learning the "flow" that actually lets you play the game well.  You can use the book to add moves into your existing skill set, or too fine tune your understanding of certain moves, but too really get into it you need to find some people that already speak the language and are willing too teach you.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd agree.  Stuff from books should be supplemental in nature and not a primary learning tactic.  That said, I've pulled more than a few drills from sources like this over the years and a handful of tactics as well.

It's certainly easier if you are well grounded in what you're doing and have an understanding of the material.  Still, I'd relegate it to a secondary way of learning.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 9, 2009)

Make sure you have a couple of good training partners who aren't out there to kill you on the mat or in the ring. Drill the tech you see in the book. Look for it elsewhere (I'm sure you can find them or variants all over Youtube) and discuss your thoughts on each technique after your training session.


----------



## still learning (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, I love to read and watch martial art videos.....

If you can learn just one thing...from these materials....GREAT....learning comes in all forms..

Even this site is a learning tool (reading)....

If one is limited his knowledge...is limiting there training...

just saw a video..pointing out the how to get out of a rear choke hold on lthe ground...instead of pullling down...push up...Video gave a good pointer....

Aloha,   .....102 books....568 more to go...


----------

